# ntfs-3g : Cannot umount as user (SOLVED)

## windz

Hi,

My hard disk is partitioned into 2 parts; one for XP and the other for Gentoo. I followed the wikipedia on how to enable the NTFS file system support in the kernel and also the wiki on enabling ntfs-write with ntfs-3g. I also followed the instructions to set the suid flag for the ntfs-3g binary. This is my entry for the ntfs partition in /etc/fstab:

/dev/hda1        /mnt/ntfs       ntfs-3g         noauto,user,uid=1000,fmask=0133,dmask=0022              0 0

With these settings, I am able to mount the partition as well as have read / write assess to it as a normal user. However, I am unable to umount /mnt/ntfs as a normal user. I get this message:

umount: only root can unmount /dev/hda1 from /mnt/ntfs

Can someone please help? 

ThanksLast edited by windz on Fri Mar 16, 2007 7:40 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Sachankara

```
$ fusermount -u /mnt/ntfs
```

----------

## windz

Thanks, Sachankara, for your reply.

I tried fusermount -u /mnt/ntfs and got this message:

fusermount: entry for /mnt/ntfs not found in /etc/mtab

----------

## Sachankara

 *windz wrote:*   

> Thanks, Sachankara, for your reply.
> 
> I tried fusermount -u /mnt/ntfs and got this message:
> 
> fusermount: entry for /mnt/ntfs not found in /etc/mtab

 If the file system is not listed in /etc/mtab, then it's not mounted. Try mounting the file system like you always do, then run fusermount to unmount it.

----------

## windz

 *Sachankara wrote:*   

> If the file system is not listed in /etc/mtab, then it's not mounted. Try mounting the file system like you always do, then run fusermount to unmount it.

 

That's what I did.

$ mount /mnt/ntfs

- The partition is mounted correctly

$ fusermount -u /mnt/ntfs

- I get this message: fusermount: entry for /mnt/ntfs not found in /etc/mtab

----------

## windz

Another thing: although the error stated that 'entry for /mnt/ntfs not found in /etc/mtab', I found this entry from " cat /etc/mtab ":

/dev/hda1 /mnt/ntfs fuseblk rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,noatime,allow_other,default_permissions,blksize=4096 0 0

----------

## irgu

 *windz wrote:*   

> I tried fusermount -u /mnt/ntfs and got this message:
> 
> fusermount: entry for /mnt/ntfs not found in /etc/mtab

 

This looks to be a fusermount bug and maybe the umount too with the 'user' option.

But umount works for me if I use the 'users' option (note the plural).

----------

## windz

 *irgu wrote:*   

> 
> 
> This looks to be a fusermount bug and maybe the umount too with the 'user' option.
> 
> But umount works for me if I use the 'users' option (note the plural).

 

Thanks. That worked. I wonder though what the difference between user and users is. 'user' works for the rest of my removable drives. 

Thanks again.

----------

## Hu

 *windz wrote:*   

> I wonder though what the difference between user and users is. 'user' works for the rest of my removable drives. 

 

From man mount:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>              user   Allow an ordinary user to mount  the  file  system.   The
> 
>                      name  of  the mounting user is written to mtab so that he
> ...

 

Loosely, this means that if you use users, then Alice can mount the filesystem, but Bob unmount it from under her.  If you use user, only Alice (or root) can unmount the filesystem after Alice mounts it.

----------

